# Dakota Country Magazine: Still a worthless rag...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Had to go to Altru in GF yesterday morning, and while in the Waiting Room, read a copy of Dakota Country Magazine.

Have to say I haven't picked a copy of this up since The Clinton years, when I read Tony's Dean's editorial in support of The Assault Rifle Ban.
I have absolutely no use for a gun owner who selectively opposes anti-gun legislation. I have about the same respect for "sportsmen" who selectively oppose anti-hunting legislation. Talk about hypocites!

Needless to say, the magazine selection was pretty slim for me to pick this up and read it yesterday. Still, I figured it has been a number of years since I read Tony' Dean's anti gun rant, so I gave it a shot.

I wasn't disappointed. It had pages upon pages of anti-baiting and anti- elk ranching articles and editorials, and about 400 words in the entire thing actually devoted to the outdoors, hunting & fishing.

I swear, there was less political crap in the copy of The American Hunter that I read next! At least the NRA's makes no bones about it's magazines being politically based.

I'm amazed that anyone wastes money on Dakota Country. What a worthless rag....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I couldn't agree with you anymore. I quit reading it years ago they have a real bias towards outfitters. Yet every year one of the gals who they hire to solicit advertising calls and wants me to advertise. I always politely tell her why I will not. I don't know why any non resident would get that rag either as much as they dislike N/R hunters.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Dakota country ROCKS!!! :eyeroll: 
it ain't no Waterfowl Hunter, but its a pretty interesting magazine if you're from this kick a$$ state, thats for sure!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

This is part of my ignorance here...but if the mag is against g/o so much why did I see a column from Jason Mitchell of Devils Lake. Doesn't he guide fish and waterfowl up there?

Just my curiosity here...not trying to stir anything.

Mike


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a political time of year, I think it's great that they spark people's interest in getting involved in the session. There is NOT ENOUGH outdoorsmen and women speaking up to their legislators, and Bill's heart is in the right place.

Jason is a guide but he is a good writer. I like his columns.

I like the magazine and I consider the Mitzel's friends. Operating a magazine isn't as easy as you think. There's always "behind the scenes" stuff, you wouldn't believe what I have to deal with here.

And don't go too hard on me....I'm pretty sure I've got an article coming in their next magazine on spring snows. 

My .02


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

rock on chris, i can't wait to get the next issue! i do think people need to look beyond the politics of things "_sometimes_", it makes life much easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Mitchell is in the employ of the mag as a columnist and marches as he's told to if he wants to get paid.

Anyway you cut it, the mag is a blatant vehicle for a personal agenda. If it was billed as such fine, but it purports to be THE representative magazine for ND/SD outdoors-folk. Read it if you want, but I won't waste the time or money. Too many good magazines out there.

For example, ND Outdoors presents BOTH sides of any issue and lets the reader weigh the information, rather than forcing a position down one's throat.

Sorry boys, just had to vent...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Posting deleted.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Big Papa,
I thought the last issue of ND Outdoors was excellent.....Of coures I am not a journalism expert oke: and your in what profession??????
Oh I'm sorry your just an expert on everything :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bigdaddy....are you mixing ND Outdoors with Dakota Country?

ND Outdoors has the best photography of any magazine I've seen except for DU and Delta.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Bigdaddy....are you mixing ND Outdoors with Dakota Country?


KenW: Yes, you are absolutely right! I was discussing Dakota Country, not ND Outdoors.

My sincere apologies to the editors of ND Outdoors.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Just FYI,
ND Outdoors does have some great photography and does contain good info from G/F. HOWEVER, don't think for a minute it is unbiased. Case in point: A couple of years ago they published an article by Valerus Geist. It was his typical diatribe against game farms and blaming us for the usual stuff, disease, genetic polution, etc.

The ND Elk Growers along with the governors office suggested they allow for a response to the false statements. They did offer to do a both sides on the issue, but would not allow a spokesperson from our industry to be published as a counter arguement to the false statements already put forth. We met personally with Mike McKenna and others. I asked if they would allow whatever we submitted to be published with out editing. They said no. I asked if they would allow me to approve the final draft of what they published as our response, that was not allowed either. In the end they did publish a response to questions, written by them, answered by Dr. Keller, State Vet.

There is an agenda, and it resonates from Mr. Mckenna. Maybe not as blantant as that of his son at NDWF, but never the less it is there.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> The ND Elk Growers along with the governors office suggested they allow for a response to the false statements. They did offer to do a both sides on the issue, but would not allow a spokesperson from our industry to be published as a counter arguement to the false statements already put forth.


I wouldn't allow pornography in my outdoor newspaper either.

Why would you want to show the prostitution of our state's resources in a well put outdoor magazine for true sportsmen?

The protection of our state's people, the farmers, and the resources is now called an "Agenda" by the g/o's.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

"We met personally with Mike McKenna and others. I asked if they would allow whatever we submitted to be published with out editing. They said no. I asked if they would allow me to approve the final draft of what they published as our response, that was not allowed either."

Mike McKenna just became my new hero. Here's to you Mr. McKenna :beer:


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

NDTerminator,

I'm sick of people like you who hide behind the cloak of anonymity and talk smack about things you know nothing about. Jason Mitchell, who I would bet spends far more time in the field and on the water than you, is not an employee of Dakota Country Magazine and neither am I. We're freelance columnists and Publisher Bill Mitzel doesn't tell us what to write about. But hey, don't let actual facts get in your way.

Do you know what a columnist is? He's a writer who gives his opinion from his viewpoint. He's not obligated to argue with himself or present opposing views. It's not a news story it's a column. The same goes for an editorial.

My guess is you're either an outfitter, associated with an outfitter, own an elk ranch or love to hunt deer over a bucket of corn (hit a nerve maybe?). That would explain your position on the subjects mentioned. Either that or you had a few too many beers before you trashed a good publication produced by hard-working North Dakotans. Got nothing better to do?

No one is "forcing" anything down your throat. Columns, editorials and articles are meant to provoke thought. If, indeed, you're capable of your own thoughts, you shouldn't feel so threatened you find it necessary to go on a public website and disparage good people for no conceivable reason, unless it makes you feel like a tough guy.

BigDaddy,

You must have a Phd. in English or Journalism, to be such an expert on writing. If that's the case, then why aren't you writing for a regional or national publication?

You must also be a nationally-recognized authority on hunting and fishing. You sure talk that way. If you're so knowledgeable why aren't you in magazines, on the radio or television? Surely, if you were writing for Dakota Country the quality of the writing would then be satisfactory, right? Maybe you should skip "small" North Dakota and just start writing for Outdoor Life, I hear there's an opening. I'm sure they'd hire you in an instant.

I know better than to respond to such holier-than-thou drivel but I just couldn't take it anymore, especially from people who don't have the guts to use their real names. And before you two have a couple more beers and respond, make sure you get out a dictionary and read the definition of slander first.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got no dog in this fight because I don't read the magazine. It's not out of protest or dislike, I just don't read it. That said, you never start a sentence with AND.



> And before you two have a couple more beers and respond, make sure you get out a dictionary and read the definition of slander first.


Mr. Wells, The definition you should request the naysayers to look up is LIBEL since the statements you take issue with are written not spoken.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Curt Wells said:


> NDTerminator,
> 
> I'm sick of people like you who hide behind the cloak of anonymity and talk smack about things you know nothing about. Jason Mitchell, who I would bet spends far more time in the field and on the water than you, is not an employee of Dakota Country Magazine and neither am I. We're freelance columnists and Publisher Bill Mitzel doesn't tell us what to write about. But hey, don't let actual facts get in your way.
> 
> ...


_First this is Doug Leier the human being, not the Game and Fish biologist--there is a difference...at least sometimes.
_
Curt it's a little off on the side but you got my blood pumping this PM. I spent this AM on 1600 KDAK in Carrington on the Central Dakota Outdoors host Scott Lane...great guy, great station, great program. usually air's in the fall from 9-10AM. I had a local farmer stop in and air some very strong feelings on Game and Fish, canada geese, deer...and more.

i took it to heart that he came into town, stopped in and gave me all he had. To put it mildly he wasnt happy. But he had the intestinal fortitude to stop in and say it face to face. He didnt sit behind some moniker on a Website. I really have little respect for people that make anonymous complaints. If you care, put your name down. If you really care for the answer pick up the phone and call.

I can't speak for the Dept. but I've heard people ask why doesnt NDGF have a forum on their website or respond to posts on Websites. My own personal opinion is if people have a question, comment or complaint they know they can call, write or stop in and discuss it face to face.

To write anonymously on a message board and expect respect for your opinion.....for this guy it just doesnt cut the mustard.

Doug Leier
West Fargo, ND USA


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

Horsager,

My mistake on the libel/slander thing. Either way. That's what attorneys are for.

And I can start a sentence with "and" if I want to. Rules are made to be broken, at least in contemporary writing. Sentences can be short. Really. Whatever. There's no such word as never anymore, IMO.

But thanks for the really useful criticism.


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Doug Leier......the best "Outdoor Writer" in the State of ND!!!!

Just another reason this man is my favorite "Outdoor Writer". To the point and always doing it in a professional way. It doesn't matter if he's speaking on behalf of the ND Game and Fish Department or if he's speaking on a personal note.

You the man Doug. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Maggs said:


> You the man Doug. Keep up the good work.


Yes, Doug, Curt - keep up the good work men.

M.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

As someone who has had several guest editorials in Dakota Country I have the utmost respect for the publication. Not because Bill printed my opinions, Dakota country has always had counterpoints to many of the issues that are in the news concerning ND's outdoors. I do not always agree with the views of every article and column but I can honestly say I have never picked up a copy and read it without learning something.

That is why I read Dakota Country, not because it is filled with information and opinions that are the same as mine but because it has information that is thought provoking and it deals with issues related to the outdoors of North Dakota, many of those issues happens to be pretty important to me.

When I signed on to this site a few years ago I had a screen name, shortly afterward I had lunch at Peppers with a prominent member of this site, after that lunch meeting I thought about my hunting experiences throughout my life and I decided to get more active in ND issues. I felt that if I had anything to say I wasn't afraid to say it with my name signed at the bottom of the post.

I hope Bill and all involved with Dakota Country keep up the good work. I look forward to it every month.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A couple of years ago they published an article by Valerus Geist. It was his typical diatribe against game farms and blaming us for the usual stuff, disease, genetic polution, etc.





> We met personally with Mike McKenna and others. I asked if they would allow whatever we submitted to be published with out editing.


I will guarantee you that they didn't let Valerus Geist publish without editing either. *No one gets to publish without editing if the publisher has any reputation at all.*
What gets me 4590 is that in your wildest fantasy you would think your word carries as much as a fellow with a doctorate who has studied wildlife and hunting throughout the world. Can you even grasp that? I don't think you do, and there are no game farmers around here with the credentials to dispute Valerus Geist. It would be like a four year old child trying to explain chaos theory to his father.

Sorry to get off topic some.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I sat down and re-read my original posting on this thread that contained my criticisms of Dakota Country. In reading them with a fresh set of eyes, they were inflammatory. Simply put, I took a cheap shot that was uncalled for.

I apologize for the tone of my earlier post, but stand by my criticism of the magazine. To avoid people getting further riled up, the post has been deleted.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> When I signed on to this site a few years ago I had a screen name,


Bob,
What was your screenname? Did I ever tell you to @#$%^ ? If so, sorry dude. If it weren't for all the outstanding warrants and cuckolded husbands I'd use my real name too.... ;-)

M.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

weird, come to a north dakota "outdoor" website and bash a north dakota "outdoor" magazine and it stirs the pot! hmmm, interesting.  
whatever makes life and the offseason a little more interesting.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow! Someone comes and gives their opinion and gets pounced upon and now attorneys are getting called. :eyeroll:

Gotta love it! ! ! 

For what it's worth, it's not the first time I've heard it, but it's the first time I've read it. (about Dakota Country)

You can give someone hell for not using their name but you have to give him credit for having the intestinal fortitude to post their opinion here.

Oh, and by the way, just because you are using what you say is your real name, it doesn't make your story any more correct than anyone else's.

Just my 2 pesos and thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

How is it that in one thread, all guides are spawn of the devil, and in another they are good columnists, so that makes it sorta OK. My guess is, because it is almost always about the money.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

My fav Mag!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dakota country is OK but I don't subscribe anymore.To much reading and information on the internet.....makes monthly magazines obsolete.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> And don't go too hard on me....I'm pretty sure I've got an article coming in their next magazine on spring snows.


Got my issue yesterday and read your article last night.

Nice article Chris. :beer:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I actually find the Dakota Country a informative magazine to read at times, they usually have a fall hunting outlook which is nice. I like there kid photo's and the whopper section and the classifieds. For the small state of NorthDakota it's not to bad, I guess if you don't like it don't buy it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I guess if you don't like it don't buy it.


Isn't that the truth. :gag:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Drakekiller said:


> My fav Mag!!


I agree! Not that many magazines where most all of the articals are close too home.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Don't buy it if you don't like it? What an excellent idea! Man, just think of all the money I could have saved on magazine purchases. I would be millions richer (of course, I would have had less charcoal starter!).
Jim


----------

